# Food: clever names and garnishes



## Girl (Aug 28, 2009)

I've never been good at coming up with clever and ornate ganishes for my dishes, and I'm finding I'm not good at finding spooky names, either. 

Suggestions? Some things I'm struggling with are: Sangria (possibly with eyes or fingers in the pitcher), vodka soaked cherries, and caprese skewers. 

Where do you find inspiration?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I have had things like:

Goblin Brains: cheese/sausage meatballs
Bone Marrow Bites in A+: little smokies with sauce
Congealed Pus Cups: mini quiches
Graveyard Dirt Nips: bite sized brownies


Cherries soaked in vodka = "Blood Shots" ?
Sangria = "Vein-gria"
Those skewers could be threaded to look like roses (tom on end, cheese, then the basil leaves and call them something like "Graveyard Rose Skewers" or "Roses on a Grave Skewers" or something...


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

spend some time in the food forums on this site and you will find all kinds of great recipes and spookie names. Frankie's girl and others have regullarly submitted ideas.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Girl said:


> I've never been good at coming up with clever and ornate ganishes for my dishes, and I'm finding I'm not good at finding spooky names, either.
> 
> Suggestions? Some things I'm struggling with are: Sangria (possibly with eyes or fingers in the pitcher), vodka soaked cherries, and caprese skewers.
> 
> Where do you find inspiration?


Dark Side of the Net: Halloween Food, Recipes and Cooking


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

If you type in "Food Names" in our search engine within the forum, it will bring up 3 pages of threads that involve food. Might help.


----------



## Girl (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks! I was trying to search and wasn't finding much. I'll try that search


----------

